

New Design Delivers Round-the-Clock Solar Power - yiransheng
http://www.climatecentral.org/news/new-design-delivers-round-the-clock-solar-power-17391

======
balor123
The article doesn't mention it but energy is stored in a "molten salt storage
tank".

